# Tribute rear suspension, help please



## 105078 (Jun 10, 2007)

HI ALL
Wonder weather any one would be kind enough to help me. I Have a 2004 Trigano Tribute and i have just noticed that the drivers side sits quite a bit lower at the rear compared to the passenger side, On the pass side the is about a 2-3 inch gap between the top of the tyre and body, but on the drivers side there is no gap at all. I had a look underneath and the is one large leaf spring each side, on the pass onw there is 2-3 inch gap between the leaf spring and bump stop and on the drivers there is virtualy no gap, the van is unloaded and the tanks are empty, I dont think this is right but just wanted some feedback before i take it to the garage.

Many thanks


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We had an 05 Trigano.. It gave a similar appearence when looked at from the back and when parked on a slope.. I put this down to the Fridge, water tank, cooker etc all on the offside of the vehicle. 
Never had any issues with performance or running and we covered a lot of miles in ours.. Great van I loved it..
But the wife wanted a bigger one.. !.. Motorhome!!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

If nothing is broken sounds like the Airide system would be good for you.
It would also ensure a level van on site.


----------



## 105078 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi
Had the van in the garage today and found that the drivers side rear leaf spring was cracked right in the centre between the two u bolts, was advised that it dangerous to drive as the rear axel could come out if i braked hard. I'm going to fit leaf springs and shocks for the 3.5 tonne version of the ducato. lets hope they have improved the quality for the new version.


----------

